
A vulnerability by any other name - steveklabnik
https://alexgaynor.net/2017/nov/20/a-vulnerability-by-any-other-name/
======
zeveb
We've had memory-safe languages for decades, and for decades we've pursued raw
performance instead of safety; we need to stop doing that. Safety is worth a
little bit of performance.

